# Harford Hills Mine near Norwich



## hamishsfriend (Mar 15, 2011)

I know that this is not the first post concerning this mine. However, this was my first visit, it is so vast, and also, everbody sees things a little different ... well, I hope the photos will be of interest to some and apologise in advance to all others who have seen it all, already.

One of the many chalk and flint mines in Norwich, Harford Hills mine (on the southern fringe of the city) was the last to close. Initially, chalk was often mined from an open hole. Once the open pit was exhausted, tunnels were dug into the side of it, commonly following the richest seams of flint.

There are no detailed maps of all the mines located within the city boundary but it is known that the great majority were privately owned and dug between the 12th and 18th centuries, at times when record keeping was not thought necessary. The only existing records date from later times when the Council documented the locations where collapses have occurred that were deemed to be due to mine workings. (Much of this information was taken from the County Council's website.)

Looking towards the entrance/exit







Harford mine consists of a warren of tunnels that branch off into several directions, and the total length of its tunnel system is believed to measure about one kilometre, perhaps more.














































Some of the artefacts
















In some sections of the pitch-black tunnels, the white of the walls is broken by vertical black streaks, caused by the soot of tallow candles that once burnt here to provide some lighting for the workers. The candles were placed onto small protuberances jutting from the walls and traces of tallow can still be found on some of them.
















Who is Alex Hargreaves Turner?


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2011)

hamishsfriend said:


> Who is Alex Hargreaves Turner?



This guy I would imagine!


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmmm, tis a small world. Lol. Thanks, *krela*.


----------

